# Scribblefox/OneFurAll Fursuit Makers Review



## Veneer_17 (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm going to be commissioning my first fursuit(full) soon, and my top choice at the moment is One Fur All Studios. I wanted to get some reviews from people who have had suits made from them and/or have dealt with them. I've only been able to dig up a few reviews, so I figured I'd give this a shot too.

How is the over-all durability? I'm going to be active and running around a lot.

How is the waiting period? Deadlines? (I've heard a lot of complaints on those)

Has anyone had any serious issues? Not receiving items/the wrong items/nothing like you wanted etc?

I'm really excited about this, but I don't want to rush into it head-first and come out disappointed. I want to know what to expect!


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 3, 2012)

I've heard mixed; Some people are happy with it, and there are others who aren't. The biggest criticism would have to be the wait time for your fursuit, but it seems that Scribble fixed that issue. Also, the cookie-cutter work with his costumes.

Also I have run into instances where seams would pop, claws would fall off, and the nose would get banged up badly during my time working in the Headless Lounge at Anthrocon, but these are furries wearing their suits non-stop. One of the Admins has a Scribble suit and she has good things to say about his work. 

I like his work, but at the same time, there's little to no species diversity with his suit. It's all cookie cutter.


----------



## PFCfox (Jul 11, 2013)

i commissioned them a year ago and i hve to wait another year for compleation


----------

